# Phobos problems



## method1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Recently purchased SFA Phobos but I cannot get it to work properly in Cubase.
It cuts out sound whenever transport is engaged, but I can play it when the project is stopped.
SFA Support can't reproduce it.
Could anyone here with Phobos & Cubase 11 please check out if it working for you?


----------



## method1 (Feb 25, 2021)

Well I solved it on my own, putting this here in case anyone else runs into this bug 

If Cycle is activated, and the midi that is triggering Phobos is anywhere on the timeline AFTER the cycle region, Phobos will stop sound when played.
Disabling the cycle gets it going again.

If the midi triggering Phobos is BEFORE or within the cycle it works as expected.


----------

